# Dressler on a gas line!



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen this? This was done by some HVAC shop out of Kankakee, Illinois. Non-union.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I seen this in Kentucky, at the girlfriends house. I ripped it out and threaded the pipe put in a union.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

WTH? Never have I seen this. Dresser couplings on galvanized water lines yes, but not on gas.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, it obviously held didnt it? Im gonna try an air test on a piece of black iron with a sharkbite fitting on it, like my Ol buddy TM would do. Aint that right TM?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It held, you can tell all the pipe came from the Local Ace. There are nipples and couplings all over the place. A couple spots where they used street 90's and couplings instead of just a 90. They must have left the Ridgid 300 at the shop that day. They installed a high efficiency furnace and there is no floor drain, so they used that gay little condensate box, then drilled a hole into a drain line and stuffed the tubing into it and caulked it. No air gap, or trap, just a direct connection. Can you say hack?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hack- a non proffesional, someone who uses dresser COUPLINGS on Natural and Propane gas lines.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

were they real couplings or the thread protecters that some people think they are couplings?

I forgot to quote but this is in reference to jjbex's post 2 above mine.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Definitely a first for me. Damned versatile little fitting.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Can't say I have ever seen that before, I am amazed it did not leak...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Those "in and out in half a day" furnace installs almost *always* leave something to be desired. :no:
Another hack job! 
It's possible to join a couple pieces of BI with a few good wraps of polyken tape with no leaks... but who'd stake their license on it? Let alone the lives of the HOs???


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

here in chicago the gas company uses those alot. they use it inside the structure once they bring the gas line in. i never questioned it. i wouldn't use it anywhere else, specially on water lines.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hack- a non proffesional, someone who uses dresser COUPLINGS on Natural and Propane gas lines.


 
Amen. you can say that again.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> Amen. you can say that again.


 Whats so bad about a dressler coupling on a gas line? Most gaslines are under 2psi. 2psi is nothing.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh man, perfect timing.

I'll see your dresler coupling on a black iron gas line, and raise you one loose merchant coupling with old duct tape on a gas line right above a commercial stove!

Thank god it was NG and not LP.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Oh man, perfect timing.
> 
> I'll see your dresler coupling on a black iron gas line, and raise you one loose merchant coupling with old duct tape on a gas line right above a commercial stove!
> 
> Thank god it was NG and not LP.


I see that loose merchant and duct tape and raise you one pex gas nipple:laughing:








Its durapex too...to make it even worse:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Whats so bad about a dressler coupling on a gas line? Most gaslines are under 2psi. 2psi is nothing.


 
It is something a short cutting hack would do. How hard is it to join 2 pipes using proper methods?

2 psi is 2 psi. Not nothing :laughing:

Did I hear the bell ring? [Ring announcer] ROUND 1789! Fight [/Ring announcer] :boxing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

NFPA 54
National Fuel Gas Code 2006 Edition

5.6.8.4 (8)

Read it. 

Unless there is local jurisdiction that disallows dressler couplings. They meet code if installed correctly.

I can't find pasteable code online. Get yer book out and read. 

I would NEVER use one. NEVER.....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

is it dresser or dressler?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Dresler


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

:nerd:


ILPlumber said:


> It is something a short cutting hack would do. How hard is it to join 2 pipes using proper methods?
> 
> 2 psi is 2 psi. Not nothing :laughing:
> 
> Did I hear the bell ring? [Ring announcer] ROUND 1789! Fight [/Ring announcer] :boxing:


  ARE YOU READY TO RUMBLE
The gas supplier here uses them here all the time. Both sides of the pipe must be properly restrained. Not all of those couplings are created equal. The ones I HAVE USED were purchased from the gas co. They have a city sales dept. The rubber in these have a spring made into the rubber sealing bushing and seperate metal friction rings. Its not hack if the code approves it. Is there a better way???? Sure there is. Codes are for minimum requirments.....somtimes i think they over kill some issues and on some issues theres not enough attention. :icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The word "dresser" came into being the same way the "N" word did.

Southern ******** with lips full of snuff and chewing tobacco couldn't pronounce the word so the slang one was born.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> The word "dresser" came into being the same way the word "n i g g e r" did.
> 
> Southern ******** with lips full of snuff and chewing tobacco couldn't pronounce the word so the slang one was born.


Well what do you know. i've been saying it wrong for almost 20 years. And I dont even chew.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not saying that you do. That's just how the slang got started. You learned it from from someone who learned it from someone who learned it from someone who screwed it up.

I just happen to come from a long line of plumbers and the correct term was passed down to me. I still get funny looks from the younger supply house guys sometimes.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Same here as TM said..utilities use it on that yellow plastic stuff (PE? I forgot the name and they sure beat a butt weld for quick)


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> I'm not saying that you do. That's just how the slang got started. You learned it from from someone who learned it from someone who learned it from someone who screwed it up.
> 
> I just happen to come from a long line of plumbers and the correct term was passed down to me. I still get funny looks from the younger supply house guys sometimes.


Sad thing is I probably would have snickered at you cuz i thought you would be saying it wrong. Jokes on me.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Solomon Dresser. In 1903 Dresser opened a new coupling manufacturing facility in bradford,pennsylvania.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was told the guys name was "charles dressler".


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

hmmmmm, no record of any "dressler".


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Solomon robert dresser......He also invented a new type of rubber coupling that connected pipes in such a way that they would not leak natural gas (1891).


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I guess it is I who has been perpetuating the slang :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> hmmmmm, no record of any "dressler".


 I have heard it said both ways and knowing the guys at the supply house you better be able say dresser,dressler,coupling thingy with rubber seals and screw on nuts,compression coupling and prolly alot more.:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Well, I guess it is I who has been perpetuating the slang :laughing:


Do you chew?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Guess I better start.



house plumber said:


> Do you chew?


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

When I was inspecting... I did see someone use a PVC dresser coupling on Polyethylene Gas Tubing... Talk about scary.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Christina said:


> When I was inspecting... I did see someone use a PVC dresser coupling on Polyethylene Gas Tubing... Talk about scary.


Did you red card it?


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Regulator said:


> Did you red card it?


Nah... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The gas man was there and pulled the meter just wanted to show me why. When I did go back though for the replacement line inspection I did make them dig up the already covered line so I could see any and all joints.


----------

